# sick nanny- hard rumen



## huffee2 (Sep 30, 2013)

ok this is Mollee (she was a pity buy at a livestock sale ) my 8yr old daughter loves this goat so I got to save her if I can .she is a really sweet nanny
when we got her she was fat looking had a huge pot belly I thought- worms- we can take care of that. wrong she has been hard to *fix* she has been losing weight -looks bony -her fur is falling out in spots and got really rough- her rumen keeps getting rock hard and feels hot like maybe infection in there if that's possible I have treated for bloat -syringed a lot of baking soda - pepto -I give her yogurt - it seems to loosen up her rumen for a little while but at the end of the day she's rock hard again :wallbang: I had her good for awhile she was looking good - she has had her copper - c&d shot- wormer I give her fresh herbs when she wants which reminds me she cant seem to get enough to eat  also she is the lowest rank in the herd and tends to get hit in the side a lot  would that cause rumen issues? or do u think she has worms ? please any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm not one to give answere as I'm usually the one needing help also  she has a really cute face and I hope you can get some answers/help and get her well and in good shape for her and your daughters sakes have you checked her for lice? I noticed a few of mine started losing hair a while back and found that they had lice.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Has she been tested for Jonnes Disease?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

First I think you need to get her in a place by herself to ensure she is eating and not being slammed. Second you need to get a fecal done to include coccidia. Third you need to take her temp. And fourth, I would be giving her B Complex shots and Probios.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

If she is eating a lot of hay and browse theb her rumen would get big and that's normal. 

I'd have a fecal done for worms and coccidia. Also make sure she is able to eat. She need some type of grain and hay until she is a good weight. The fecal will tell you a lot 

Check for lice... you will see them in her hair if she has them.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

She also looks heavy bred. That's going to change how her sides feel and how much she can stuff down at one time.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

goathiker said:


> She also looks heavy bred. That's going to change how her sides feel and how much she can stuff down at one time.


I'm going to agree. I thought looked bred earlier but I was on my phone so I wasn't for sure. How is her udder? I'd watch her closely


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree...fecal. loose minerals, B complex and a safe place to be until she feels better, and wow her girly part is swollen...does she have an udder building?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree with everything you all said. My FF girl's pooch looks a lot like hers; due the 1st week of Dec.
She does have a real sweet face!


----------



## huffee2 (Sep 30, 2013)

we've only had her for 2 months when we got her she went in to heat the next day and then every 18 days after I think she finally took but seeing her body condition go down hill I don't think she will keep the pregnancy I almost want her to abort so I can get her well but that will happen on its own if its going to happen.
I have been locking her up on her own to make sure she gets her feed -she gets a cup of Purina goat feed that is medicated to treat for coccidia mixed with a half a cup of cracked corn .I also throw in a handful of beet pulp and alfalfa cubes -she gets hay all they can eat . has a goat protein pail in there too. has several salt licks of different types and they also have their loose minerals too- the yogurt I have been giving her has Probios in it too. her girl parts were big like that when we got her thought they would go down in size after her heat but no it stays that big  how do you do a fecal? she poops normal I plan on getting a better wormer I thought she may have liver fluke what's your thoughts on that - I have diatomaceous earth I put in there barn to keep the smell down wouldn't it kill any lice or mites ?I will take her temp shortly - I guess I take it from her butt  how long does it stay in there ? I have a digital one so until it beeps ? and what is normal temp for goats ?
I will look for the b complex to give her - no she hasn't been tested for any goat diseases - I really wanted to but my hubby refused to help me draw blood samples and I cant hold them myself and do it but come spring I wont take no for an answer- it actually drives me crazy I wont bring in no more goats until my 8 gets tested for it all .I know it will probably be a bit expensive to do but worth doing -
thank you for your time and I apologize for my long post :type: I get carried away


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

You have to put the diatomaceuos earth directly on her to kill lice and mites. Normal temp is 101.5 to 103.5. What tests have you done? I agree that she looks very pregnant


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

huffee2 said:


> I have been locking her up on her own to make sure she gets her feed -she gets a cup of Purina goat feed that is medicated to treat for coccidia mixed with a half a cup of cracked corn .I also throw in a handful of beet pulp and alfalfa cubes -she gets hay all they can eat .


Add some black oil sunflower seed to her feed...a handful to what you're feeding. And, while many say no, I'd add some sweet feed just to get her eating better. If you can separate her from all the others for a while, I'd make sure there is feed in front of her at all times....for a short period of time until she puts some weight back on. She looks like a normal sale barn goat to me. Any idea of her age? You still have 3 months before she kids so pour the feed to her until the last month.


----------



## huffee2 (Sep 30, 2013)

I just checked her for lice and yeah she got some friends in there I will rub her with DE today. no test yet- could she be pregnant but yet exhibit signs of heat she had 2 heat cycles (that we witnessed she's quite the flirty goat when in heat)her last one being September 8th which we witnessed -so is it possible ?her right side does not feel at all pregnant just squishy her rumen feels impacted if that makes sense -I thought it was the alfalfa I cut it out of her diet for a few to see but it still gets hard as a rock . idk..she doesn't seem to be in pain no teeth grinding or groaning


----------



## huffee2 (Sep 30, 2013)

I was afraid to give her to much grain with her rumen issues I do add molasses to her grain and I picked up a bottle of lamb and kid omega-3*6*9 plus that I add in to her feed to increase her calorie intake (figured it was worth a try) plus I treat her with raisins - I was giving her black oil sunflower seeds n her food but ran out and forgot to pick up another bag but will get some more- thank you


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Medicated grain is for prevention of coccidia. Will not treat coccidia. Also if she isn't getting the proper amount, the meds won't work. If she isn't doing well, I wouldn't feed her the full amount of grain though.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

If you canhave a fecal done ( just carry some berries to the vet) ask for a complete panel includding cocci...if you can not have a fecal done..use Ivomec plus for her..it kills liver fluke as wel as a ton of other worms and Lice...make sure its the PLUS 
1 cc per 40# sub Q 3 times 10 days apart and once again in 30 days..
Check her for anemia..if she is anemic, treat ment will be needed for full recovery
Brush her well to help remove the lice and work in the DE...7 dust and python dust are also good dust choices...I use an old sock, fill it with dust and pat it on the goats, there is more control that way, be sure to avoid eyes and nose area
B complex daily will help boost her appitite and energy 4 cc sub Q
switching to a better quality feed, slowly and add BOSS will help her condition as well..add flax seed for a healthy fat which is great for he coat..


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I had a doe once, that cycled her entire pregnancy, had mucus present etc. She kidded without any problem with twins. 
Some goats are just strange! 
Good luck with your girl!


----------



## huffee2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Update : Mollee is doing better now I cut out all of her alfalfa cubes .her rumen has gotten softer not hard as a rock no more ,I think the alfalfa was to hard to digest for her plus I caught her red handed eating a tarp :hair:she had pieces everywhere she did suffer hair lose from her "friends" I had to make her a goat coat and well lets just say my first try was not very good :ROFL: she escaped within 2 min .my second coat 2hrs in the making (didn't look good but worked) well it scared my bigger nannies they left mollee alone - actually they ran from her and would not go in the barn until it was too dark to see:slapfloor:. thank you all for your words on goat wisdom it is so much better getting help from people with real experience then just googling online for hrs. and hrs.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Glad she is doing well.. need a pic of that coat...Just got to see it lol


----------



## huffee2 (Sep 30, 2013)

here are few pics of mollee in her winter coat she loves it as you can see from her happy face or maybe she's just happy that nibbles is running from her  (nibbles is the boer in the pic with mollee )as you can see she is not happy that I snuck in and put the coat on mollee (had to redesign the coat she kept escaping out of it  due to faulty sewing skills ) so far so good


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Nice coat! If it works, it works!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Double post.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Good job on the coat!!! It does its job!!!


----------

